# New Gheenoe Owner, 15'6 classic



## Justfloaton (Feb 17, 2013)

I have finally bought my first gheenoe. I have been searching for a gheenoe for a while now, and I finally found the right buy. I knew I either wanted a 15'6 or a 13, and I settled on a 15'6. My plan is to do a complete rebuild. I am gutting the gheenoe and building a front and rear deck. The middle is going to be my cooler and a grab bar with the switches attached to the grab bar. I will try to continue upload photos of my progress. I started a little last night, and plan on working on it all night tonight. 

*This is my first rebuild so I am going to be asking a lot of questions, and could use all the advise I can get. Thank you.

This is what it looked like when I first bought it.


















This is night one of work.



























The plan is to cut out the middle bench and rear bench, and build a front and rear deck. In the middle is going to be a grab bar and a cooler for a bench. I have a lot of work a head of me, but its a work in progress. I am open to opinions on how to make this build go successful.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ill be doing something very similar to my riverhawk so ill be following this build.


----------



## Justfloaton (Feb 17, 2013)

I want to get it on the water as fast as possible so I might do the rear deck first and build two storage compartments in the rear deck. One for the fuel tank and the other just dry storage. Then add the false floor with the grab bar and paint it. I might hold off on the front deck so that I can start fishing it, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I actually like the low front deck on mine. I wish the rear deck was raised and flat so I could stand on it though. It's really nice to have a flat place to stand when I'm anchored up and fishing off the back. Also I'm sure you know this but make sure you do NOT just remove that foam and leave it out. It is in that hull for a reason.


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

So I guess the trailer made it? Looks like you are on your way to the "new Gheenoe". Keep us up to date, thanks.


----------



## Justfloaton (Feb 17, 2013)

The trailer barely made it home. One of the bunks broke and almost feel off the trailer. I am leaving the foam in the places that I can. I am going to re-foam a bunch of places. I have a lot of work a head of me.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Before you get too far with cutting out benches, make some braces to keep the hull from warping. They flex a LOT if its anything like my 13'er. These things aren't square from the factory, but with no bracing in them they get all kinds of wacked-out shapes going. Just food for thought. Will be watching this one...love me a gheenoe build thread


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

Any new updates on this???


----------

